# Bullova 666



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone notice anything odd about this? 151201828533


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Reverse (count down) inner bezel

And your spelling of Bulova :tongue2:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

I blame the auto spelling thing and London pride.

Anyway is that bezel unusual - can't say I've seen another.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't know about Bulova, but Citizen had a reverse counter on their 200m 'Skin Diver' model from the mid-60s:










Stephen


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

To me it makes perfect sense to have it in reverse so you can see how many minutes are left before the deadline.


----------

